# what should I vaccinate my goats with



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

What should I vaccinate my nannies with before breeding them for the fitst time? And then what to vaccinate their kids with and at what age


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Many worm their goats before breeding season, since its a stressful time
selenium for the ladies and recently learned not for the boys until after breeding season is over...guess it slows the swimmers 

CD&T is good to give 2 months prior to delivery, to have anitbodies in the milk

after kidding I worm mom, again, the stress...babies get selenium vit e gel and nutra drench...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I choose not to vaccinate my goats. The preservatives in the vaccines make me leery, especially since we are drinking their milk and eating their meat. I do not feed my kids grain, which helps prevent over-eaters, and I do have the CD anti-toxin and the tetanus anti-toxin on hand in case of emergency. Even if you vaccinate, it is still wise to have the anti-toxins on hand. 

This is a personal choice of mine, each breeder has to do what they feel is best for their goats. After quite a bit of research, I feel that while vaccination is a GREAT gift, sometimes it is overused, leading to health issues. I think the biggest problems are the preservatives in the vaccines, and vaccinating for too many things at once, overloading a young immune system.

I would encourage you to research and do what you are most comfortable with, and what is best for your herd's particular needs.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

So u dont worm them


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> So u dont worm them


I wormed mine with Safeguard but in the future I will switch to herbal dewormer, the dairy I got my nanny goat from uses the one from Hoegger's (online catalog)....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goatlady1314 said:


> So u dont worm them


Oh yes, I do worm them! Worming and vaccinating are different. 

I actually use Fir Meadow's GI Soother and DWorm A. I've been very happy with it. On top of keeping them in great condition, I've actually treated cocci with it, something I didn't think you could really do herbally. It was pretty cool.

If I didn't deworm herbally, I would run a fecal, and see which worms I'm dealing with. Then I would use the best chemical for the particular worms on my farm.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just got some safegaurd. Do u have to wait for a months to breed them after you worm them?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I also would like to know the answer to this ?^ I recently wormed for tapeworms with valbazen. The doe wasn't pregnant at the time but I did breed her last weekend and it hasn't been 45 days since . Wasn't thinking! and now I've been worrying


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> I just got some safegaurd. Do u have to wait for a months to breed them after you worm them?


Safeguard is safe for pregnant goats


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thanks for y'alls help


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> I just got some safegaurd. Do u have to wait for a months to breed them after you worm them?


Safe guard doesn't work in most areas, I would use Ivomec or Ivomec +


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It all depends on the worms you have. I would suggest you do a fecal so you know which wormer would be best for your situation. Otherwise, you could be deworming them, and not killing the worms that need to be killed.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

I dont even think they really have worms im just worming them before breeding season.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, totally understand! The problem is, if you worm them without knowing what worms they have, that may cause the worms to become resistant to deworming. Safeguard is still good against some worms, but not as effective as it used to be, sadly. Do you know what worms are more prominent in your area? In NJ, safeguard wouldn't work too well for me because I mainly deal with Barberpole and coccidia.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Yep, totally understand! The problem is, if you worm them without knowing what worms they have, that may cause the worms to become resistant to deworming. Safeguard is still good against some worms, but not as effective as it used to be, sadly. Do you know what worms are more prominent in your area? In NJ, safeguard wouldn't work too well for me because I mainly deal with Barberpole and coccidia.


I agree on what you said! Too many people are worming and giving antibiotics, willy nilly without knowing what they are dealing with. Soon, no wormer will work and the antibiotics will be ineffective. Then we will all be in a heap of trouble!

All goats have parasites, it all depends on what the parasite load is and the stress level of that particular goat! (kidding is stressful, as is traveling and sometimes, breeding). Doing a fecal test, or having the vet do it is probably the best way, so the parasites don't become more resistant!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can u do a fecal test without a vet?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Sometimes your dog vet will run the fecal for a nominal fee if you drop it off (my goat vet only charges $10)....

I did have another query though--

I have one little wether who we are reworming, (vet said to do everyone) and then we will run another fecal....
He is the only one that has the pale eyelids and just seems skinny and not thriving.... everyone else is looking pretty good these days....

if you get a goat that seems more affected by worms then the others what do you do besides getting rid of it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Work on building up their immune system. Make sure he is getting minerals. I have been using Replamin Plus on my girls and I'm really liking the results. They get 5cc once every other week. If they were not doing well, I would do once a week.

Look into herbs. There are plenty of herbs out there that help build the immune system. Fir Meadow has one for building the immune system.

For doing your own fecals - look on Fiasco Farm website. There should be a list of what you need to get.


----------

